
Branwell, the often-overlooked Brontë brother - lermontov
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/jun/26/its-time-to-bring-branwell-the-dark-bronte-into-the-light
======
barking
Predictable deluge of thin-skinned comments under that story in the guardian.

